# Horlogedoos



## Vedette (Oct 11, 2013)

Ik ben op zoek naar een (houten) horlogedoos om mijn horloges in op te bergen. Het liefst een doos waar 6 horloges in opgeborgen kunnen worden en dan het liefst met een glazen deksel zodat de horloges te zien zijn. Het mooiste zou zijn als er ook nog ruimte is om bv. bandjes of andere accessoires op te bergen in een lade onder de horloges. Er is veel aanbod op het internet maar ben nog niet de juiste tegen gekomen. Iemand een suggestie? Prijsniveau maximaal €200,-.


Bij voorbaat dank,

Ps. Hier nog enkele voorbeelden


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Ik heb mijn horloge dozen op de rikketik beurs gekocht. Ik zou daar zeker eens gaan kijken

Groeten,
Martin

-edit- zie hier: http://www.derikketik.nl/index.php?bladzijde=


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Ik heb een heleboel leuke horloge dozen op ebay en amazon gezien. In feite kocht ik een voor 185 eu op Amazon. Als u nog niet hebt gedaan, ik stel voor het controleren op deze sites. Ik zag een paar mooie dozen.


----------



## Vedette (Oct 11, 2013)

Ga meteen even kijken, dank voor de snelle reactie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenn-BE (Oct 31, 2012)

Niet onbelangrijk: check zeker de omtrek van de horlogekussentjes. Deze zijn soms veel te groot, waardoor bijvoorbeeld horloges met stalen band er niet rond te vouwen zijn...

Succes met je keuze!  

Groet, Glenn


----------



## Vedette (Oct 11, 2013)

Dank voor de input!!!

Deze is het uiteindelijk geworden:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00...qid=1386458683&sr=8-1-spell&pi=AC_SX110_SY165










Groet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Hopelijk is die snel binnen, zodat je hem kunt vullen!!


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hij is wel mooi, Vedette. Ikzelf ben inmiddels ook op zoek naar horlogedozen, "pelican cases" en dergelijke. Ik moet mijn horloges toch anders gaan opbergen: nu zit alles nog in de originele dozen, maar dat neemt erg veel ruimte in beslag. Dus de horloges in een aparte doos en de dozen in een kast of op zolder.

Dit is dan ook een goed moment om over winders na te denken - wat zijn de overheersende meningen dien aangaande? Ik zie zowel de voor- als nadelen.

Ron


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Da's inderdaad een mooie doos. Kunnen in de lade bandjes, of ook horloges?

Wat betreft winders Ron, volgens mij worden winders alleen geadviseerd voor perpetual calander movements die lastig zijn gelijk te zetten. Verder zou ik het niet doen. Veroorzaakt alleen extra slijtage.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Vedette (Oct 11, 2013)

Martin,

In de laden kunnen bandjes, horloges passen niet. Kwaliteit is prima voor deze prijs. Een aanrader dus naar mijn idee


----------



## joins (Feb 3, 2012)

Heb een oude thee doos genomen. Schuren en lakken. De kussentjes zijn uit isolatie buizen gesneden. Deze moeten alleen nog in een hoesje. Werkt perfect. Totdat de verzameling groter zal worden natuurlijk.


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

Horlogekisten | Wereldhorloges.nl


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

joins said:


> Heb een oude thee doos genomen. Schuren en lakken. De kussentjes zijn uit isolatie buizen gesneden. Deze moeten alleen nog in een hoesje. Werkt perfect. Totdat de verzameling groter zal worden natuurlijk.


Klinkt bekend, alleen ben ik begonnen met een ietwat ruimere Pickwick doos. (scheelde lakwerk en vilt in de deksel)










Ik zag de prijzen van de officiële horlogedozen (toen ik keek minimaal 300 euro p/st, niet de prijzen van wereldhorloges) en de maten van de horloges die ik maximaal kan dragen (die links boven is 46 mm en veel te groot) en besloot zelf bezig te gaan. Deze heeft vilt om de stukjes isolatiebuis en op de bodem een stukje vil om de sluiting te beschermen tegen krassen. De bandjes halen de zijwanden niet dus vind ik het goed zo, alle metalen (en glazen) delen zijn beschermt met vilt gevangen bij or de kringloop of Xenos.


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

Horlogebox van drie tientjes op Ebay en een 'kluskist' van een licht verbouwde Pickwickdoos.


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

Vedette said:


> Dank voor de input!!!
> 
> Deze is het uiteindelijk geworden:
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00...qid=1386458683&sr=8-1-spell&pi=AC_SX110_SY165
> ...


Heb je een foto van hoe deze in het echt is?


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

Zo dus..


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Dat is niet enkel een mooi doosje!! De inhoud is zelfs nog mooier.


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

Dank je! Ik ben alleen nog op zoek naar iets grotere kussentjes. Ik vind deze te klein want ze hebben wat speling.


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Jelle86 said:


> Horlogebox van drie tientjes op Ebay en een 'kluskist' van een licht verbouwde Pickwickdoos.


Als kluskist heb ik een kleine gereedschapskist. Humor waar die thee dozen allemaal voor gebruikt kunnen worden. (De hee op het werk zit in een Wasa knackebrood doos )


----------

